

Insane HTML5 take on Google's interface - yuvadam
http://search.detourlab.com/

======
joakin
Oh god it just downloaded 16 .mov files with no reason! What the hell is
that...

~~~
yuvadam
That makes the effect much less impressive.

------
Klinky
This is actually an annoying interface. Maybe I just don't get it?

------
niclupien
This made my day, it's giving a personnality to the system i use the most. It
is so tired of crawling the web to find me results that it makes typo... it is
very human. And the quicktime stuff shows its very lazyness. When computer
will make mistakes and have emotions they will be more understood by
everybody. I read that somewhere in an old book.

------
terrapinbear
Quicktime is so 90s.

------
Jebdm
Without the letter shuffling, that'd be an interesting skin of the Google
interface.

------
emeltzer
i know it's supposed to be cute, but the yawning is sort of creeping me out.

------
satori99
quicktime. really?

------
micah_moo
I'm out in the public and I didn't give it enough time to see that it was
yawning, and not moaning. Everyone was looking at me >:| and still are.

